# Most of my stuff



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's my current set up.

I've had the Rocket 12 months now, bought 2nd hand on here. I still love it and so happy I made the jump up. Has the ugly plastic cup rail, but also has the temp probe and it's a godsend.

The Vario I bought over 2 years ago when I still had the Gaggia. As you can see there's not a lot of space in this coffee corner, so although I want an E65, the voice in my head on the side of anti-clutter are winning so far.

Also shown is the Mizudashi that arrived today and has my first cold brew attempt in it.

Of the kit that I use a lot, the only thing not shown is my trusty Aeropress that lives in my locker in the office and provides me with my coffee hit during the working day.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice big jugs!!


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

2 bug 'uns, 1 little 'un. Take that as you may


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Nice big jugs!!


Nice warm jugs! (not ideal for streaming?)

Neil - you can replace the plastic cup rail with a gucci chrome jobby. Have a look on the BB website for details


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

I like BIG jugs







)))


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> Nice warm jugs! (not ideal for streaming?)
> 
> Neil - you can replace the plastic cup rail with a gucci chrome jobby. Have a look on the BB website for details


The jugs come off before I need them and I put my cups up there to warm instead.

Last time I checked they were out of stock, but will go and check again. Cheers!


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> Nice warm jugs! (not ideal for streaming?)
> 
> Neil - you can replace the plastic cup rail with a gucci chrome jobby. Have a look on the BB website for details


Just remembered the other reason I haven't bought that rail - £69 makes me want to cry


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How about some of these to jazz it up!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rocket-R58-espresso-machine-premium-wooden-parts-set-clubWOOD-/201372108993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee2b688c1


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhh! Why spoil the shiny shiny shiny shiny with some ugly wood? Why?! Makes the cup rail bargainous too!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I like the wood over the naff plastic, not for my machine though, would like some nice red handles to match other stuff.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

If it was nice black wood then maybe, but I can't stand that mahogany look - just not my thing at all


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How much did you pay for the thermometer?

Been thinking about adding one to the rocket.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

It came with it when I bought it off here, so wasn't a separate purchase. It's amazing how long it takes for the water to hit 97-ish degrees though. I run it through to 97.4 or so, then tamp and add the PF, meaning the water is 95 when it pours through. If it's been on for a few hours it can be 20-odd seconds to get to the right temp. A bit of a problem when it's not plumbed in and you have a small drip tray. Well, I say problem, it's not really, just a little extra faff


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Nice big jugs!!





Neil294 said:


> 2 bug 'uns, 1 little 'un. Take that as you may





Daren said:


> Nice warm jugs! (not ideal for streaming?)


[Ohhhhh go on then, someone's got to!........] What cup size? [/Ohhhhh go on then, someone's got to!........]


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Drewster said:


> [Ohhhhh go on then, someone's got to!........] What cup size? [/Ohhhhh go on then, someone's got to!........]


*tumbleweed*


----------

